# Anyone recognize the owner



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

of dogs in 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place?


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Linda Mecklenburg?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool! That is neat to see!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice job!!


----------

